# Paquete para un potenciometro en ares de proteus



## masanza (Ago 4, 2011)

simule un circuito que lleva dos potenciometros y led's en ISIS que son los unicos sin PCB en mi circuito.. al querer trabajar en ARES me pide un paquete, para los led's utilice el paquete LED pero para el potenciometro no se que packete utilizar, xq me vota error.. alguien que me pueda ayudar con este ptoblema


----------

